# Ticking Noise on Driver's Side - 2012 Routan (or 2011 with the 3.6 Pentastar)



## 97vr6blu (May 7, 2008)

I was curious to know if anyone has heard ticking noise that seems to be coming from the driver's side forward of the dash? It's been happening for about the past 2000 miles and I took it in to the stealership yesterday to have that and other issues addressed. The tech said it seemed to get quieter once the van was up to normal operating temp. That concerned me since that sounds like valves to me. After doing a bit of research, it appears as if there are quite a few Chrysler vehicles equipped with the 3.6 that have had to have the head(s) replaced to due valvetrain issues. Here's the information I found online, and just one example:

http://www.autoweek.com/article/20120813/carnews/120819959

Of course, the service adviser told me that this is normal, but I know it's not. I provided them with the information and Chrysler TSB. I told them it is diagnosed with a leak-down test and they refused to do it. The Pentastar is not known for having a noisy valvetrain like my Ford twin cam or my VR6. I just wanted to see if anyone else has encountered this issue and get a thread started so we can keep track of these types of issues. I just really do not want to have a complete failure while my wife is trucking around the kids or worse, when we are on our way to or from Tahoe; a frequent trip for us.


----------

